# New member From Vegas



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello everyone, here to introduce myself. Just bought an '02 tt quattro 6spd, and I'm in love. I'm located in Las Vegas here in the states. I know this isnt a US based site, but it seems to be the best organized and most informative site that I can find. So far my girl is stock, but as I'm starting to hear some groaning when I hit speed bumps, it seems I might be starting with new ARB's if replacing the bushings doesnt help. Already finding some great info here and looking forward to being part of the community!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, we were in Vegas in June and saw a couple of TTs


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

wellcome to the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Anybody from the States is welcome here mate.

How many people do you know in your area with a TT? I'm thinking of a cruise SanFran to LA and back...

...with some tasty cars from the UK... 

cheers

rich


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum



rustyintegrale said:


> Anybody from the States is welcome here mate.
> 
> How many people do you know in your area with a TT? I'm thinking of a cruise SanFran to LA and back...
> 
> ...


Interesting...............is Lou gonna smuggle us on as hand luggage?

Or you got something else planned?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

triplefan said:


> Welcome to the Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm investigating cargo rates with BA and Lou's help... :wink:


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Forum
> ...


Now that would be truly awesome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> triplefan said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Forum
> ...


If you are serious you need a detour to Lake Tahoe :wink:


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome.........

Have a daughter that lives there....... sad to say she rides bikes (Ducati and Trucks)

Help her upgrade.............. This forum is better then any US forum I know they have put up with me for several

months and I have not been kicked out yet. Remember there are no stupid question except ones not asked.......

L8R.............. 8)


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys. As far as other TT owners in town, I dont know a single one. Its not a car I see very frequently out here. 
A cruise from SF to LA would be sick. Are you thinking straight down PCH1 or another route? You'll definitely have to keep me posted on that, I'm a full time student with a full time job, but that sounds like something I would be more than willing to take some time off for.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> If you are serious you need a detour to Lake Tahoe :wink:


There are a lot of great roads and wonderful sights around that area but it's all a bit of a pipe dream at the moment. It came up in discussion and we thought, why not?!

It's a big call logistically and there are many pros and cons - we don't have any idea of costs or even if it's feasible at all!

Will be looking in to it though... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello and welcome... 

Loved Vega's when i was there a couple of years ago. Stayed in Bellagio Hotel and done as much as i could before going home. Needed a holiday when i got back.. :lol:

Some pics of your TT on the Hover Dam would be cool.... 

Enjoy


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

> Some pics of your TT on the Hover Dam would be cool....


My girl is trying to organize a shoot with her photagrapher and she wants to use my car in it, so hopefully I'll have some good shots up soon, not sure if we'll make it to the dam for this one though.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

hollistn said:


> > Some pics of your TT on the Hover Dam would be cool....
> 
> 
> My girl is trying to organize a shoot with her photagrapher and she wants to use my car in it, so hopefully I'll have some good shots up soon, not sure if we'll make it to the dam for this one though.


when you are on your way to hoover dam my daughter is a bartender just off boulder hwy in herderson called the koohtz
her name is Chere' she is a mechanic also tell her Project TT in NC is almost done..........see if she starts laughing


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

hollistn said:


> > Some pics of your TT on the Hover Dam would be cool....
> 
> 
> My girl is trying to organize a shoot with her photagrapher and she wants to use my car in it, so hopefully I'll have some good shots up soon, not sure if we'll make it to the dam for this one though.


 We all love pics here...


----------

